# Question: Is it possible to auto record?



## ylapointe (Oct 6, 2017)

To go into a bit more detail is it possible to auto record based on set conditions? is there a plugin or external tool that could make this possible?

for example:

lets say you want to record everytime you open a specific program... it would start recording the moment you open it and would pause when you minimize and then continue recording after you restore the window... it would stop recording when you close it...

is there such a way to do this?


----------



## Fenrir (Oct 6, 2017)

Technically? Yes.

Without countless hours of custom code? No.


----------

